

India razes slums, leaves poor homeless - noor420
http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/01/14/india.slums/index.html

======
sarvesh
This is not uncommon in big Indian cities. The slums are usually in government
property and they don't seem to care about it until a they want to sell it off
to private companies.

Neither is it uncommon for government to take back the land that was granted
to poor farmers years ago. Those lands usually end in the names of powerful
politicians who then turn them away to private interests for profit.

India is not very different from China in some respects.

------
kingkongrevenge
It's like those scenes from The Grapes of Wrath, but in color!

